# ACS Result Expiry Date and Extension



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi,

I have got my ACS positive result last year on 22nd July 2011 (date on which ACS letter generated) and it is going to expire on 22nd July 2012 as the validity is given for 1 year. For the people who have received ACS result after January 2012, the validity is being given as 2 years. 

I am planning to apply for 175 visa before July 1st 2012 once I score 7 in all bands in IELTS  If I am not able get 7 before 1st July and have to apply after 1st July 2012 and in the mean time my ACS expires, do I need to apply for ACS again or will they extend the validity period on the existing ACS result if a send a request? 

Please share your thoughts if any one have faced the similar issue.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

ank said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got my ACS positive result last year on 22nd July 2011 (date on which ACS letter generated) and it is going to expire on 22nd July 2012 as the validity is given for 1 year. For the people who have received ACS result after January 2012, the validity is being given as 2 years.
> 
> ...


Hello Ank,

If your ACS is expired, you can use the facility of Revalidation using which you can extend the ACS validity.

Please check in ACS website regarding the Revalidation facility.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot Vickey for the info. I have gone through the ACS website and got some details about Revalidation. In the website it is mentioned as 
_"*Revalidation application is for cases where the result letter due date is about to expire or has expired before the application for a visa can be lodged.*"_

I am not sure when can I apply for it as it is going to expire after 2 months (22nd July). Also, I am not clear on the application processing time. If it is going to take 12 wks like for a new application, it is better to apply now itself. The fee is mentioned as $200. Please advice.



vickey1 said:


> Hello Ank,
> 
> If your ACS is expired, you can use the facility of Revalidation using which you can extend the ACS validity.
> 
> ...


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

ank said:


> I am not sure when can I apply for it as it is going to expire after 2 months (22nd July).


When I applied for Revalidation, it took almost 1 month to get the result.



ank said:


> Also, I am not clear on the application processing time.


I have applied for Revalidation before 1 month of Skills Assessment expiry. Since ACS did not mention any time frame of when we should apply for revalidation, I think you can apply now. However to be on safe side just give a call to ACS for things to be crystal clear.


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks Vickey.. I will give a call to ACS and enquire before applying. If they say that I can apply, then I am planning to apply after receiving IELTS result on 8th June which is the deciding factor for revalidation.



vickey1 said:


> When I applied for Revalidation, it took almost 1 month to get the result.
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for Revalidation before 1 month of Skills Assessment expiry. Since ACS did not mention any time frame of when we should apply for revalidation, I think you can apply now. However to be on safe side just give a call to ACS for things to be crystal clear.


----------

